# مبارك القسم الجديد...



## الشخيبي (18 يناير 2007)

*أخي محمد أبو براء....

مبارك عليك افتتاح ملتقى علم البصريات والليزر....
ومبارك عليك ثقة مشرفينا الأفاضل.. نعم الاختيار..

أعانك الله على هذا التكليف وسدد خطاك نحو الحق ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه..

وجزاك الله عنا كل خير...​*


----------



## المهندس (18 يناير 2007)

ألف مبارك للجميع هذا القسم الجديد ..
و ألف مبارك أيضاً إشراف الأخ محمد على القسم ..

تمنياتي للجميع الإستفادة من هذا القسم ..


تحياتي


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبروك للجميع القسم الجديد ونأمل أن يحقق الفائده ان شاء الله
قريبآ باذن الله أضع *مكتبه خاصه باليزر * بملتقى الكتب الهندسيه كى تفيد الاخوه الدارسين والمهتمين بهذا المجال
أمنياتى بالتوفيق الدائم


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (18 يناير 2007)

اخوتي

steel_10977
المهندس
محب الله ورسوله

اشكركم وجزاكم الله عني كل خير

كما اشكر جميع من سعى في افتتاح هذا القسم وادعو الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم

أ


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم .

الف الف مبروك القسم الجديد علم البصريات والليزر وسام جديد وازدهار نحو المستقبل المشرق .

ومبروك لأخ محمد ابو براء .

ونتمنى له الموفقية في مهامه الجديدة .

البغدادي .


----------



## Bioengineer (18 يناير 2007)

ألف مبروك على الجميع افتتاح هذا القسم الجديد 

ومن أحسن الى احسن باذن الله.

أعانك الله أخي محمد أبو البراء على افادة الاخرين ووفقك لكل خير.

تحياتي للجميع..


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (18 يناير 2007)

اخوتي
شكري محمد نوري
م. عادل صلاح

بارك الله فيكم واشكركم على الاهتمام


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 يناير 2007)

*الله الموفق......خبر سار جدا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 

ألف مبروك افتتاح هذا القسم الجميل والمهم :30: 

ألف مبروك أخ محمد هذه الثقة التي تستحقها منا جميعا على جهدك المتميز :31: 

الله يقويك ويعينك على ما كلفت به ويجزيك كل خير

بارك الله بك أخ أحمد  على الوقفة الطيبة ​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (18 يناير 2007)

الحمد لله ..
ماشاء الله .. الى المزيد من الاقسام المتجددة والمتألقة ..
بارك الله عليك اخي المشرف هذا القسم الذي نتمنى له النور بجهودكم والاخوة الاعضاء ..
مبروووووووووك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (18 يناير 2007)

اخوتي في الله

صتاعه المعمار
م.عبد المنعم

اشكركم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهاجر (18 يناير 2007)

*شكراً أخي أحمد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولاً ابارك للجميع إفتتاح قسم البصريات والليزر... وبإذن الله يكون من الأقسام المميزة بفضل جهد أعضائه ومشرفه 

أما الأخ الفاضل محمد أبو براء ... فله مني كل الشكر والتقدير على جهده وصبره وعدم يأسه
وكل ما أقدر أن أقوله له هو مبروك يا بطل .... :12: 

كلمة تستحقها وأنت تعلم معنى ذلك ... :81: 

وفقك الله ومن نجاح وتميز للإستمرار وتقديم الأفضل في هذا العلم بإذن الله ... :55: 

أخوك
أبو محمد


----------



## أبو العز السوري (18 يناير 2007)

أأأأأأأأأأأأأألف مليون مبروك ياشباب 
و يا سي محمد
و انشاء الله يدا بيد نحو الافضل للمنتدى و لشباب المنتدى


----------



## المهندس صباح (18 يناير 2007)

ألف ألف مبروك القسم الجديد وأدامكم الله لنا ذخرا ويداً بيد لنرتقي بهذا المنتدى الرائع:12: :12: :12:


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## م. ضياء الدين (19 يناير 2007)

اخي مهاجر بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك عني كل خير


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (19 يناير 2007)

اخي ابو العز السوري
بارك الله فيك وشكرا على الكلمات الطيبه


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (19 يناير 2007)

اخي المهندس صباح

شكرا على الكلمات الطيبه


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (19 يناير 2007)

اخي هاني شرف الدين

شكرا على البطاقه الجميله


----------



## ابو عمرو (20 يناير 2007)

اشكركم وجزاكم الله عني كل خير

كما اشكر جميع من سعى في افتتاح هذا القسم وادعو الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (20 يناير 2007)

ابو عمرو قال:


> اشكركم وجزاكم الله عني كل خير
> 
> كما اشكر جميع من سعى في افتتاح هذا القسم وادعو الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم



اشكرك اخي ابو عمرو وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (20 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته
اولا الالاف التهاني والتبريكات بالجديد وربنا يوفق الجميع لما فيه الخير 
واخص بالتهاني القائمين بالامر اصحاب الرؤي المهمومه بالجديد والمفيد
وفقكم الله اساتذتي الاجلاء وفي رعايه الله
دمتم والله يعينكم


----------



## ريان (20 يناير 2007)

ألف مبروك القسم الجديد و مشكورين على الجهود التي تبذ لونها .


----------



## KAOUANE (21 يناير 2007)

وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير لكم ولأمتكم في الدنيا والآخرة.


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (21 يناير 2007)

الاخوه الاعزاء
محمد الواثق عبده
ريان
kAOUANE 

اشكركم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (21 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
مبروك القسم الجديد انالحقيقة في كون منتدى المهندسين دوما يتحفنا بما ينقص من معلومات هو واضح وضوح الشمس وان هذه المتابعة من اعضاءه النشيطينلايستحقون عليها الا كل اطراء ونتمى ان يسدد الله خطاهم لما في فائدة المجتمع وبارك الله في جميع الجهود


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (21 يناير 2007)

اسامة نعمانرشيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مبروك القسم الجديد انالحقيقة في كون منتدى المهندسين دوما يتحفنا بما ينقص من معلومات هو واضح وضوح الشمس وان هذه المتابعة من اعضاءه النشيطينلايستحقون عليها الا كل اطراء ونتمى ان يسدد الله خطاهم لما في فائدة المجتمع وبارك الله في جميع الجهود



مشكور اخي هذا بجهود المشرفين والاعضاء 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مروة 1022 (21 يناير 2007)

:14: الف مبروك على القسم الجديد وقل ربى زدنى علما


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (21 يناير 2007)

> الف مبروك على القسم الجديد وقل ربى زدنى علما



اشكرك اختي مروة سعيد
ربنا ايزيدك ويزيدنا علما


----------



## Mangah_man (21 يناير 2007)

هل يمكن قبول تهنئتي المتاخرة كما هي عادتي .. 
الف مبروك علي القسم .. وعقبال منتدي خاص بالليزر و تطبيقاته


----------



## ماسة (21 يناير 2007)

مبروك افتتاح قسم علم البصريات والليزر
بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## احمد مضر (22 يناير 2007)

مبروك على المهندسين العرب هذا القسم الجديد و الذي اتوقع انا له شخصيا النجاح و التميز باذن الله , و بهذا الافتتاح يؤكد ملتقانا ( ملتقى المهندسين العرب ) انه في الطليعة دائما و انه بانتهاجه النهج التخصصي بالاقسام يعطي المجال لمشاركات اكثر تخصصا و مواضيع اكثر دقة , و فقكم الله لما فيه خير شعوبنا و اوطاننا


----------



## عمر هاني احمد محمد (22 يناير 2007)

مبارك عليك افتتاح ملتقى علم البصريات والليزر....
ومبارك عليك ثقة مشرفينا الأفاضل.. نعم الاختيار.. وشكرا


----------



## ام حبيبة (22 يناير 2007)

ألللفف مبروك على افتتاح هذا القسم............نفعنا الله واياكم وجزاكم الله خيرا 
ورفع من شأنكم وأعز بكم الدين...........................................................


----------



## فتوح (22 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ألف مبروك على القسم الجديد وإن شاء الله يكون فيه الخير وينفع به ديننا الحنيف


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (22 يناير 2007)

Mangah_man قال:


> هل يمكن قبول تهنئتي المتاخرة كما هي عادتي ..
> الف مبروك علي القسم .. وعقبال منتدي خاص بالليزر و تطبيقاته



كلمات طيبه اشكرك اخي


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (22 يناير 2007)

ماسة قال:


> مبروك افتتاح قسم علم البصريات والليزر
> بارك الله في جهودكم



بارك الله فيك اختي وجزاك عني كل خير


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (22 يناير 2007)

احمد مضر قال:


> مبروك على المهندسين العرب هذا القسم الجديد و الذي اتوقع انا له شخصيا النجاح و التميز باذن الله , و بهذا الافتتاح يؤكد ملتقانا ( ملتقى المهندسين العرب ) انه في الطليعة دائما و انه بانتهاجه النهج التخصصي بالاقسام يعطي المجال لمشاركات اكثر تخصصا و مواضيع اكثر دقة , و فقكم الله لما فيه خير شعوبنا و اوطاننا



ان شاء الله يرتقي ملتقانا بنا جميعا
بارك الله فيك اخي واشرك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (22 يناير 2007)

عمر هاني احمد محمد قال:


> مبارك عليك افتتاح ملتقى علم البصريات والليزر....
> ومبارك عليك ثقة مشرفينا الأفاضل.. نعم الاختيار.. وشكرا



اشكرك اخي الكريم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (22 يناير 2007)

ام حبيبة قال:


> ألللفف مبروك على افتتاح هذا القسم............نفعنا الله واياكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
> ورفع من شأنكم وأعز بكم الدين...........................................................



امين
بارك الله فيكم اختي على هذه الدعوات


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (22 يناير 2007)

فتوح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ألف مبروك على القسم الجديد وإن شاء الله يكون فيه الخير وينفع به ديننا الحنيف



بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عني كل خير


----------



## eng_tna_82 (22 يناير 2007)

الف مبروك وجعله سبب في استفادة الجميع وتمنياتي بمزيد من التوسع والانتشار​م\ تامر​


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (22 يناير 2007)

eng_tna_82 قال:


> الف مبروك وجعله سبب في استفادة الجميع وتمنياتي بمزيد من التوسع والانتشار​م\ تامر​



مشكور اخي م\ تامر


----------



## ياسين ياسين (23 يناير 2007)

ألف مبروك وإلى مزيد من النجاح وألف شكر لجهودكم


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (23 يناير 2007)

ياسين ياسين قال:


> ألف مبروك وإلى مزيد من النجاح وألف شكر لجهودكم



كلمات طيبه اشكرك عليها


----------



## ابوعبير (23 يناير 2007)

مبروك000 القسم الجديد وعم بنفعة الجميع وشكراً لمشرفي وأعضاء الملتقى على جهدهم الدؤوب لتطوير هذا الملتقى الهندسي الرائع0

وتقبلوا وافر التحية وجزيل الشكر ؛


----------



## محمد الجوداوي (24 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الف مبروك للاخوان الذين ساهموا ويساهمون في افتتاح هذا القسم
ووفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضا


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (24 يناير 2007)

ابوعبير قال:


> مبروك000 القسم الجديد وعم بنفعة الجميع وشكراً لمشرفي وأعضاء الملتقى على جهدهم الدؤوب لتطوير هذا الملتقى الهندسي الرائع0
> 
> وتقبلوا وافر التحية وجزيل الشكر ؛



مشكور اخي ابو عبير


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (24 يناير 2007)

محمد الجوداوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الف مبروك للاخوان الذين ساهموا ويساهمون في افتتاح هذا القسم
> ووفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضا



مشكور اخي محمد الجوداوي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس كهربة (25 يناير 2007)

مبروك وبلتوفيق؟


----------



## ElectroDoc (25 يناير 2007)

تهانينا يافتتاح القسم الجديد، وتهانينا للمشرف الجديد ..
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله .. وإلى الأمام دوماً


----------



## عزيم (25 يناير 2007)

من داخل قلبي وبحبي لكم أقول ألف ألف مبروك والى الأمام....عزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## عزيم (25 يناير 2007)

مبروك لكم هذا الابداع والى الامام الف الف مبروك


----------



## اميمة كريم (25 يناير 2007)

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر......................................
الى الامام دائما يا مهندسين.
كنا فعلا فى حاجة الى ذلك القسم المتميز,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
اللهم بارك فيه وفى كل منتدى المهندسين ,,,,
واعانك الله اخ محمـــــــــــــــــــد ابــــــــــــــــــ براء ـــــــــــــــو.........لما فيه الخير لجميع المسلمين فى مشارق الارض ومغاربها.


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (25 يناير 2007)

اخوتي في الله

مهندسه كهربه
electrodoc 
عزيم
اميمه كريم

شكرا على الكلمات الطيبه وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## م.جمال البطراوي (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الف مبروك 
والى الامام
م.جمال البطراوي


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (25 يناير 2007)

م.جمال البطراوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الف مبروك
> والى الامام
> م.جمال البطراوي



وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

مشكور اخي


----------



## e-khach (25 يناير 2007)

الف مبروك القسم الجديد وان شاء الله الى أقسام جديدة دائماُ .
بالنجاح والتوفيق .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (25 يناير 2007)

e-khach قال:


> الف مبروك القسم الجديد وان شاء الله الى أقسام جديدة دائماُ .
> بالنجاح والتوفيق .
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله



وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

مشكو اخي العزيز


----------



## طه احمد منير (25 يناير 2007)

*الف الف الف مبروك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يوفقكم يا شباب ويثبت خطاكم 
وافيدونا بكل جديد موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## طه احمد منير (25 يناير 2007)

الله يوفقكم والي الامام وانشاء الله ينحسب في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (25 يناير 2007)

طه احمد منير قال:


> الله يوفقكم والي الامام وانشاء الله ينحسب في ميزان حسناتكم




تقبل الله من ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## hasho2200 (25 يناير 2007)

الف الف مبروك القسم الجديد ووفقكم الله الى ما فيه علم وصلاح


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (25 يناير 2007)

hasho2200 قال:


> الف الف مبروك القسم الجديد ووفقكم الله الى ما فيه علم وصلاح



مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## منجة (25 يناير 2007)

الف مبروك لنا جميعا القسم الجديد وأرجو ان نكون جميعا عند حسن ظن الجميع لنفيد ونستفيد والى المزيد من التقدم والإزدهار


----------



## أفريد سامي (26 يناير 2007)

عذرا على التأخير ...و ألف مبروك على القسم الجديد وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (26 يناير 2007)

اخوتي الاعزاء

منجه
افريد سامي

اشكركم على الردود وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## علاء الهدي (27 يناير 2007)

1000000 مبروك


----------



## عبد السلام السلامة (27 يناير 2007)

إخوتنا الأفاضل: 
باركم الله جهودكم.. وجعل فيها النفع والفائدة.. وأعاننا وإياكم على تقديم المزيد.. وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (27 يناير 2007)

عبد السلام السلامة قال:


> إخوتنا الأفاضل:
> باركم الله جهودكم.. وجعل فيها النفع والفائدة.. وأعاننا وإياكم على تقديم المزيد.. وجزاكم كل خير



مشكور اخي عبد السلام وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (27 يناير 2007)

علاء الهدي قال:


> 1000000 مبروك



بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## ENG_2005 (27 يناير 2007)

الف مبروك شكرا


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (27 يناير 2007)

eng_2005 قال:


> الف مبروك شكرا



بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## dofesh (27 يناير 2007)

قسم مبارك ان شاء الله و الله يعطيك الف عافية أخ محمد


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (27 يناير 2007)

dofesh قال:


> قسم مبارك ان شاء الله و الله يعطيك الف عافية أخ محمد



لله يبارك فيك ويحفضك من كل سوء


----------



## awara (28 يناير 2007)

*spcific thanks*

بارك الله فيكم واشكركم على الاهتمام:14:


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (28 يناير 2007)

awara قال:


> بارك الله فيكم واشكركم على الاهتمام:14:



مشششششششششششششكور


----------



## محمود عصام الدين (30 يناير 2007)

اللهم بارك لنا فى هذا القسم


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (30 يناير 2007)

محمود عصام الدين قال:


> اللهم بارك لنا فى هذا القسم



بارك الله فيك اخي محمود عصام


----------



## nicetalk (30 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (30 يناير 2007)

nicetalk قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك



مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## انور الباشاء (30 يناير 2007)

الف مبروك اخي العزيز


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (30 يناير 2007)

انور الباشاء قال:


> الف مبروك اخي العزيز



بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## المتوكل2006 (30 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف الف مبروك على القسم الجديد
والى الامام دائما 0


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (30 يناير 2007)

المتوكل2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الف الف مبروك على القسم الجديد
> والى الامام دائما 0



جزاك الله خيرا اخي المتوكل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hasko25 (30 يناير 2007)

الف مبروك القسم وربنا يخليكم والحقيقة القسم مهم جدا


----------



## Arch_M (31 يناير 2007)

مبارك لكم القسم الجديد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (31 يناير 2007)

اخوتي

hsako25
Arch_M

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## tbuly (31 يناير 2007)

الف مبروك على إفتتاح هذا القسم المفيد وانشاء الله تتحقق الفائدة المرجوة منه وبارك الله فيكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (31 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي

tbuly

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 فبراير 2007)

جعله الله قسم خير وبركه وعم بنفعه الجميع


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (1 فبراير 2007)

اخي جلال ثابت

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## lotfymohammed (2 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الف الف مبروك على هذا القسم الجديد وان شاء اللة هذا القسم يكون مفيدا جدا والف مبروك يا ا/محمد على اختيارالادارة ليك وان شاء اللة تفيدنا بالمعلومات القيمة واللة يوفقك فى هذا القسم


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (2 فبراير 2007)

lotfymohammed قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الف الف مبروك على هذا القسم الجديد وان شاء اللة هذا القسم يكون مفيدا جدا والف مبروك يا ا/محمد على اختيارالادارة ليك وان شاء اللة تفيدنا بالمعلومات القيمة واللة يوفقك فى هذا القسم



مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 فبراير 2007)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
اعانك الله على هذه المسؤولية


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (2 فبراير 2007)

majdi قال:


> مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
> اعانك الله على هذه المسؤولية



بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز majdi


----------



## .:llrarll:. (3 فبراير 2007)

مبرررروووووووك القسم الجديد


----------



## الاءنبيل (3 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك القسم الجديد,,,
اتمنى ان يعم بالفائده على الجميع
وفقك الله واعانك.


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (3 فبراير 2007)

اخوتي

llrarll
الأءنبيل

اشكركم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الآلوسي (3 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك على القسم الجديد
وما احوجنا لهذا القسم الجديد والمتطور 
افادكم الله كما افدتمونا بهذا القسم وازادكم الله من العلم
بارك الله في كل الخيرين والمحاظرين في هذا القسم
الشكر الجزيل الى كل من ساهم وسيساهم في اثراء هذا القسم 
و الشكر لكل المشرفين
اثابكم الله


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (3 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الألوسي

نرحب بك وبزياراتك وبمشاركاتك


----------



## Hamdallah (4 فبراير 2007)

الف امبارك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 فبراير 2007)

Hamdallah قال:


> الف امبارك



مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## يقظان القيسي (5 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مبارك الينا جميعا هذا القسم الجديد
ادامكم الله العلي القدير لافادة اخوانكم
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## wad ibrahim (5 فبراير 2007)

التهانى والتبريكات بافتتاح القسم الجديد متمنين لكم التوفيق والسداد............ومعا للامام


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (5 فبراير 2007)

اخوتي

يقظان القيسي

wad ibrahim

بارك الله فيكم واشكركم على المرور والمشاركه


----------



## i_laith (5 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم .....

وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير والصلاح 

ابعث بالتهاني لهذا الانجاز الرائع علما اني مهندس ليزر والكترونيات بصرية


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (5 فبراير 2007)

i_laith قال:


> السلام عليكم .....
> 
> وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير والصلاح
> 
> ابعث بالتهاني لهذا الانجاز الرائع علما اني مهندس ليزر والكترونيات بصرية



اهلا بك اخي العزيز في قسمك ومجال تخصصك 
فمن اجل المهتمين واصحاب الاختصاص فتحت الاداره الكريمه هذا القسم للتواصل في العلم والمعرفه وخاصه ان المصادر بلغتنا العربيه نادره جدا 
نحن بانتضار مشاركاتك وبالله التوفيق


----------



## نهى1 (5 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك ودائما ف تقدم يارب وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (5 فبراير 2007)

نهى1 قال:


> الف الف مبروك ودائما ف تقدم يارب وجزاكم اللة خيرا



شكرا اختي نهى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## انور الباشاء (6 فبراير 2007)

وفقك الله الى كل خير


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (6 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي انور الباشاء وبارك الله فبك


----------



## Jenen (6 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك القسم الجديد وان شاء الله بالتوفيق من الله العلي الكريم


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (6 فبراير 2007)

Jenen قال:


> ألف مبروك القسم الجديد وان شاء الله بالتوفيق من الله العلي الكريم



شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## just88 (8 فبراير 2007)

مبارك افتتاح هذا القسم الرائع
والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد عصام (8 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك للقسم الجديد


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (8 فبراير 2007)

اخوتي 
just88
محمد عصام

اشكركم وبارك الله فيكم على المرور


----------



## taka (8 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبرووووك القسم الجديد ودائماً نحو الافضل 
اعـــــــــــــــــــانكم الله 
ووفقـــــــــــكم لما فيه خــــــــــــــــــير الامة


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (8 فبراير 2007)

taka قال:


> الف الف مبرووووك القسم الجديد ودائماً نحو الافضل
> اعـــــــــــــــــــانكم الله
> ووفقـــــــــــكم لما فيه خــــــــــــــــــير الامة



شكرا على هذه الدعوات


----------



## العلم للإيمان (8 فبراير 2007)

مبرووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي العلم للايمان

على مرورك


----------



## william kamel (10 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك على افتتاح قسم البصريات مع تقديم اخلص التهانى-----william kamel


----------



## loolo (10 فبراير 2007)

باركالله لكم وفيكم علي الانجاز العظيم والله الموفق


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (10 فبراير 2007)

اخوتي

william kamel
loolo

اشكركم على المرور


----------



## hamza22 (12 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم و مشكورين على المجهود


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (12 فبراير 2007)

مبرررررررررررروك الف مليون مبررررررروك
وان شاء الله يرتقي ملتقنا الرائع إلى ما هو افضل ودائما إلى الإمام


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (13 فبراير 2007)

اشكركم اخوتي

hamza22
ايه احمد

على المرور وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ziadhassabo (13 فبراير 2007)

مبروك للجميع والتحية لإدارة المنتدى والأخ الفاضل محمد


----------



## famousman (13 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك علي القسم الجديد و تمنياتي باتوفيق الدائم و لمشرفينا الكرام


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (13 فبراير 2007)

اخوتي

ziadhassabo
famousman

اشكركم على المرور وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## رحال حول العالم (20 فبراير 2007)

1000 مبروووووووووووووووووك على افتتاح هذا القسم الهام


----------



## ENG_2005 (21 فبراير 2007)

ششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااا


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (21 فبراير 2007)

اخوتي

رحال حول العالم
Eng_2005

اشكركم على المرور


----------



## الوش (6 يوليو 2007)

الف مبروك اخي ضياء الدين وانت تستاهل كل خير وشكر وتقدير وانا اتمنى اصير متلك شاطره بكل اشي زوانا بدي اطلب مساعدتك ضروري بقدر استطاعتك انا بدي اعمل بحث عن مراحل العمل الهندسي محليا والتي يمر بها المنشأ منذ تولد الفكره لدى المالك وحتى نهاية عمر المنشأ ونبين اي خلل في تنفيذ هذه المراحل او اي نقص ارجو المساعده العاجله والك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ENG_2005 (7 يوليو 2007)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس /ضياء الدين
نشكرك وهل من جديد فى عالم البصريات ؟؟؟
شششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (7 يوليو 2007)

الاخوه
الوش
Eng _2005
اشكركم على المرور والله يبارك فيكم


----------

